# Wie Kraut und Rüben...



## Harry (9. Aug. 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
habe eine Frage zu Mini __ Rohrkolben.
Meine kippen vom Wind immer um und bleiben dann, wenn sie lange genug geschüttelt wurden, schräg stehen.
Dies entspricht leider gar nicht meinem Ordnungssinn .
Liegt es vielleicht an zuwenig Halt, weil ich nur 10 cm Sand als Bodensubstrat habe?
Gruss Harry


----------



## Digicat (9. Aug. 2015)

Wie lange wohnen die schon dort 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Harry (9. Aug. 2015)

Letztes Jahr Ende April. 
Gruß Harry


----------



## Digicat (9. Aug. 2015)

Also knapp eineinhalb Jahre ...

Wird wohl noch zu kurz sein.

Mein mittlerer __ Rohrkolben sitzt jetzt das 3. Jahr dort und manche fallen auch um ...



Harry schrieb:


> Dies entspricht leider gar nicht meinem Ordnungssinn .


Ordnungssinn bei einem Teich gibts net  ... ist ja Natur

Würde dem nicht so große Aufmerksamkeit schenken 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Harry (9. Aug. 2015)

Also noch mal 10cm Kies oder Sand aufhäufen bringt nichts? 
Wurzeln die __ Rohrkolben dann eh nur oberflächlich?


----------



## Petta (9. Aug. 2015)

Hallo,
ich habe meine mini __ Rohrkolben auf meine Pflanzeninsel gesetzt.Sind
ca. 60cm hoch und haben ausgeblüht.
Stehen aber immer noch und haben einiges an Sturm und Wind hinter sich.........


----------



## Harry (9. Aug. 2015)

Worin und wie tief ist der Grund? 
Wie lange stehen sie schon drauf?


----------



## Petta (9. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Harry,
sie stehen im Pflanzkorb(ca.15 cm) mit Teicherde
und sind in die Pflanzeninsel(ca. 10cm ) eingelassen.
Stehen seit dem Frühjahr !

Gruß Peter


----------



## Annett (10. Aug. 2015)

Hi,

also unser Minirohrkolben fällt ebenfalls eher selten um. Und selbst der große bleibt trotz Sturm gut stehen, wenn es nicht zu arg ist oder zu spät im Jahr, d.h.schon abgestorben.
Hat deiner manchmal zu viel Stickstoff?  Der sorgt zumindest bei den Landpflanzen dafür, dass die Zellwände weniger stabil angelegt werden und so z.B.Getreide bei einer Überversorgung mit N leichter umfällt. Nennt sich dann Lager und lässt sich deutlich schlechter ernten.
Andere Möglichkeit wäre noch, dass ihm ein Nährstoff für die Wandstabilität fehlt. Da müsste ich mich jetzt aber erst wieder einlesen. Habe dieses Wissen einige Jahre nicht mehr gebraucht.


----------



## wander-falke (10. Aug. 2015)

Harry schrieb:


> Dies entspricht leider gar nicht meinem Ordnungssinn


Hmmppffffffffffff, 


Der war gut.

I kauf dir a gloine Naglscher, dann kansch noch die gelwe Bläddle weggnibbse.


Muuuuuuuuhaaaaaaaahahaha.....


----------



## Harry (10. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Annet.
Er knickt nicht er, er legt sich komplett um.
Gruß Harry


----------



## Petta (11. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Harry,
schau auf die Insel,da stehen die mini __ Rohrkolben seit dem Frühjahr.
Haben mittlerweile ausgeblüht.
Letzte Nacht war ein starker Gewittersturm. und sie stehen immer noch........


----------



## Freshwater (11. Aug. 2015)

wenn du was dazwischen pflanzt, fröschlöffel oder in der art, könnte sich das ganze stabilisieren.


----------



## Harry (12. Aug. 2015)

Okay, vielen Dank euch allen.
__ Froschlöffel steht bereits dazwischen, er ist aber noch recht klein.
Ich werde Ende Herbst- Anfang Winter noch mal ein wenig Sand-Kies in diesem Bereich auffüllen, schaden kann das ja nicht.
Gruß Harry


----------

